# Guppy journal



## endlerguppy (May 7, 2012)

i thought i would start a journal of my 2 albino guppy pairs.i have a 30-35 litre tank which is heavily planted with fake plants it has orange gravel some rocks a heater a sponge filter rated for a 80 litre tank and a light, it also has some live plant floating on the top of the water.the stocking is:

2 pairs of albino guppies
5 guppy fry(i think 2 male, 3 female)these are not albino fry
2 platy fry
1 molly fry

one of the females is heavily gravid but the other one is as thin as a twig.the 2 males keep trying to mate with the gravid female so what should i do with the female?


----------



## endlerguppy (May 7, 2012)

i think the non pregnant female guppy might die cos she cant swim horizontal she mainly swims vertical.


----------

